# Missing and broken pkg on last FreeBSD for Embedded and i386 (Jan. 19)



## Spartrekus (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello,

There is a recent issue on the last image, as usually : Pkg.
Maybe one day there will be a possible stable, highly stable, alternative to pkg.
I mean we have servers and it is important that it works.

did someone hacked the server and deleted the packages list file ? at following url:
http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/

*the file is missing.
http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/packagesite.txz*

*This happens once or twice a month. A fix would be great.*

*It is possible to create a mirror, regularly, so avoid failure time to time.
ex: http://mirror.pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/packagesite.txz*

The failure happens on aarch64 + i386 at the same time visibly. 

The new sd was prepared with:
xzcat FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20190116-r343104.img.xz > /dev/da0


```
root@generic:/home/freebsd #
root@generic:/home/freebsd #
root@generic:/home/freebsd # pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest, please wait...
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301... done
Installing pkg-1.10.5_5...
Extracting pkg-1.10.5_5: 100%
pkg: not enough arguments
Usage: pkg [-v] [-d] [-l] [-N] [-j <jail name or id>|-c <chroot path>|-r <rootdir>] [-C <configuration file>] [-R <repo config dir>] [-o var=value] [-4|-6] <command> [<args>]

For more information on available commands and options see 'pkg help'.
root@generic:/home/freebsd # pkg
pkg: not enough arguments
Usage: pkg [-v] [-d] [-l] [-N] [-j <jail name or id>|-c <chroot path>|-r <rootdir>] [-C <configuration file>] [-R <repo config dir>] [-o var=value] [-4|-6] <command> [<args>]

For more information on available commands and options see 'pkg help'.
root@generic:/home/freebsd # pkg install screen
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/packagesite.txz: Not Found
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
root@generic:/home/freebsd # pkg install screen
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/packagesite.txz: Not Found
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
root@generic:/home/freebsd #
```



The issue is similar with another bsd: FreeBSD generic 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT r342707 GENERIC  arm64


```
# pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest, please wait...
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301... done
Installing pkg-1.10.5_5...
Extracting pkg-1.10.5_5: 100%
pkg: not enough arguments
Usage: pkg [-v] [-d] [-l] [-N] [-j <jail name or id>|-c <chroot path>|-r <rootdir>] [-C <configuration file>] [-R <repo config dir>] [-o var=value] [-4|-6] <command> [<args>]

For more information on available commands and options see 'pkg help'.
root@generic:/home/alex # pkg install
Usage: pkg install [-AfInFMqRUy] [-r reponame] [-Cgix] <pkg-name> ...

For more information see 'pkg help install'.
root@generic:/home/alex # pkg install wget
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/packagesite.txz: Not Found
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
```


We look forward to hearing you and all the best

best regards, Thank you very much !!


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 21, 2019)

Now at
00:52
Montag, 21. Jänner 2019
Coordinated Universal Time (UTC)

the server for the package file is back.

However, there is a new issue with mismatch ... on some embedded pi.


```
# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01   
Could not open /dev/crypto: No such file or directory
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB 848.1kB/s    00:07   
Processing entries:   0%
Newer FreeBSD version for package php56-pear-Log:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1300006
- running kernel: 1300005
Allow missmatch now?[Y/n]: n
pkg: repository FreeBSD contains packages for wrong OS version: FreeBSD:13:aarch64
Processing entries: 100%
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!

root@whitebsd:/home/alex # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
[B]Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB 848.1kB/s    00:07    
Processing entries: 100%[/B]
FreeBSD repository update completed. 29165 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
root@whitebsd:/home/alex # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
pkg: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/packagesite.txz[/URL]: Not Found
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
root@whitebsd:/home/alex # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
pkg: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:aarch64/latest/packagesite.txz[/URL]: Not Found
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> The issue is similar with another bsd: FreeBSD generic 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT r342707 GENERIC arm64


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 21, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



ok for rpi. but...

i386 ??  
so far, it (x86) is supported. 
Vers. 12 + 13.0 for x86


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2019)

No, -CURRENT is an unsupported, development version on _all_ architectures.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 22, 2019)

what about Vers. 12 - x86 ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2019)

https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup

But note that only i386 and amd64 are Tier 1, everything else is Tier 2 or 3.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/committers-guide/archs.html


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 22, 2019)

SirDice said:


> https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup
> 
> But note that only i386 and amd64 are Tier 1, everything else is Tier 2 or 3.
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/committers-guide/archs.html



> Question included i386

Just kidding, ... So finally, no one get answers


----------

